# Bulk Dishwashing Liquid



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

My latest acquisition for prepping is a 5 gallon pail of Dawn dishwashing liquid. I already keep several extra bottles of dishwashing liquid and was starting to increase those when I decided to look for a bulk container. I got mine from Sam's Club online for $70 with free freight.

I already keep around 100 bars of soap in my bathroom, have a big drum of laundry powder, plus as I said have several bottles of diswashing liquid, so I was in pretty good shape but IMO, dishwashing liquid is the most versatile soap. You can of course clean dishes with it, but we use if at our sinks for cleaning hands too. It makes a rather good shampoo & body wash plus could be used to clean clothes by hand.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Nice find *******. :vs_clap:


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I use Dawn concentrated exclusively. I thought I was buying the biggest container I could buy until seeing your post.

Most painters use dawn as it really does break down dirt, grease and grime and help dissolve paint better than the other brands. 

I use it as hand soap at the kitchen sink also. It's in the built-in dispenser.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

For those that don't shop at Sam's Club, you can get it at walmart.com for $76 and free 2 day freight.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Dawn-Dishwashing-Liquid/27675482


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Seems a little pricey unless you need Dawn.

I get Ajax 52 oz. at local supermarkets for $3 each. That comes out to less than $40/5-gal with tax


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

don't think Dawn is worth twice the price ... buy Ajax anti-bacterial for half the price and already packaged in man size sqeeze bottles .... $1.50 /28oz - buy one or buy a case ....

any soap or detergents are going to a premium in a serious SHTF - the softer & gentle stuff for regular bathing and also decontamination could go uber priceless - good item to stock into overage .... 

times come to go hunting for anything salvageable & buyable - remember car washes and auto supply for vehicle detergents - most likely shutdown early and survived the looting hordes ....


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

In my situation, for storage I prefer the 5 gallon container as opposed to many individual bottles. Just like I store my food in 6 gallon pails... not individual cans/cases. Also, I do like Dawn a whole lot but there are other brands available in bulk.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Dawn has lots of uses other than cleaning. It works as a lubricant on rubber and for turning breech livestock.
Of course, it is a heavy duty degreaser. But also works in a sprayer as a surfactant, especially for defoliation.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Coastie dad said:


> Dawn has lots of uses other than cleaning. It works as a lubricant on rubber and for turning breech livestock.
> Of course, it is a heavy duty degreaser. But also works in a sprayer as a surfactant, especially for defoliation.


same thing for most detergents - Dawn just "donates" more to the environmental groups for the co-op advertising PR ...


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

******* said:


> My latest acquisition for prepping is a 5 gallon pail of Dawn dishwashing liquid. I already keep several extra bottles of dishwashing liquid and was starting to increase those when I decided to look for a bulk container. I got mine from Sam's Club online for $70 with free freight.


Outstanding prep. I'm going to add this to my list, really good idea!


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

I'm speaking from experience with doing the things I've mentioned, not from some advertising hype.
How about you?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I keep some liquid soap on hand, for the same reasons you do @******* : It's just so darn versatile. Didn't know you could get it in 5's. Thanks.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Damn, You guys have a lot of soap, I keep some extra but never considered bottles larger than what I use at the sink.

I like Dawn, does it store well and does it freeze at temperatures above 15 degrees? My storage area for stuff like that is unheated but never gets below 15.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

John Galt said:


> Damn, You guys have a lot of soap, I keep some extra but never considered bottles larger than what I use at the sink.
> 
> I like Dawn, does it store well and does it freeze at temperatures above 15 degrees? My storage area for stuff like that is unheated but never gets below 15.


Yes we do, but staying clean is always important but critical during a crisis. Only reason I brought this subject up was to maybe remind folks that this is something one might want to look at stocking up on. In my case, I'll pay a bit extra for the convenience of the bulk containers.

Can't imagine that liquid soap has an expiration date and when I Google freezing it, the articles state it doesn't freeze. Several articles about pouring it on steps prior to the snow/ice but something about putting soap on steps doesn't sound right to me.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Dawn or it's generic brand has many great uses. Because of the type soap it is. Light mix of it kills Boxelder bug better than anything.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> same thing for most detergents - Dawn just "donates" more to the environmental groups for the co-op advertising PR ...


No tell me it's not true, you mean that Ivory would get those poor little ducklings oil free just as well as Dawn, no it can't be so....

*Rancher*


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

my sister swear by the "homemade laundry soap", with borax?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Deebo said:


> my sister swear by the "homemade laundry soap", with borax?


Borax has been classed as a reproductive toxin by the European Union.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

as a kid we also took a bar of ivory to the lake or river... since it floats you never lose it....


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Ok, You guys convinced me to bulk up on the Dawn and other soaps. I went to the store and saw Sasquatch trying on flea collars in the flea and tick section. His neck is so big he had to combine 2 flea collars to reach around; seeing that scared me so I left.

I ended up buying big bottles of Dawn and other soaps at Home Depot.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Illini Warrior said:


> same thing for most detergents - Dawn just "donates" more to the environmental groups for the co-op advertising PR ...


That's not quite true. Dawn original is the best for removing grease. Sometimes I get graceful and spill food on my shirts. I just saved 3 fairly new shirts using Dawn. Other liquid soaps just couldn't do it. I know, I tried. I finally went out and bought Dawn and now the shirts are good again.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Quite a few "recipes" online for laundry soap, and lots of them contain Borax?
I will research dish soap, but, in my limited (dish washing and clothes pretreatment), like my buddy @inceptor states, Dawn is best. Best bubbles, best grease cutter.


----------



## bigdogmom (Aug 28, 2015)

Years ago I visited an olive farm where they produced olive oil. The woman who ran the shop had fresh oil stains on her clothing. Just out of curiosity I asked her how she ever got that all out of her clothes...her answer...Dawn dish soap and don't even bother with anything else. From that point on I have always kept at least one bottle around the house.

Droid did it!


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

I believe it's Dawn for the win, Alex.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Borax is a problem once ground soaks up to much of it it becomes almost worthless. Dawn is a good product it is also used to remove wax of vehicles when preparing to use other types of polishes.

Do not put dish soap in the washing machine.... ask me how I know.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Do not put dish soap in the washing machine.... ask me how I know.


Bubbles... and not the stripper in Vegas.

*Rancher*


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Borax is a problem once ground soaks up to much of it it becomes almost worthless. Dawn is a good product it is also used to remove wax of vehicles when preparing to use other types of polishes.
> 
> Do not put dish soap in the washing machine.... ask me how I know.





azrancher said:


> Bubbles... and not the stripper in Vegas.
> 
> *Rancher*


So ..... just to be clear here, and for future reference .... *I can* put strippers in the washing machine?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> So ..... just to be clear here, and for future reference .... *I can* put strippers in the washing machine?


Oh, yes. A clean Bubbles is a happy Bubbles. Set it on warm, baby, always keep her warm.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Because if this thread we've bulked up on soaps. Some useful figures I've come up with.
I person 1 year average needs

24 rolls of TP (women more/guys less)
3 regular size tubes of toothpaste
2 big bottles of fluoride mouthwash (dental care would be very important)
6 4oz bars of soap
3 12oz bottles of shampoo 
2-3 combs or 1 brush (teenage boys can lose up to 70 combs a year)
2-6 21oz bottles of Dawn. I'd go heavy with the Dawn since it is so versatile and in a SHTF situation you'd probably be doing a lot of hand dish washing.
80 loads of laundry (hand wash or machine) 50 loads during SHTF

Add a big bottle of concentrated surface cleaner/ sanitizer like this Simple Green Pro 3, 128 oz. Herbal-Pine Professional Grade Disinfectant-3310000430320 - The Home Depot
makes 32 gallons.


----------

